# How to mp3 Cd + Folders??



## Mancow (Sep 30, 2007)

How do I burn an mp3 cd with folders using Windows Media Player + Vista

I want to run the cd on my after market cd player in my car, its compatible with mp3's and wma etc etc.....


I want to organize folders with mp3's in them


Thanks,
Mancow


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I would make sure your player is capable of dealing with MP3's in folders. You don't really need to use windows media player for this. All you have to do is copy the MP3's into a temporary folder, create your folders inside, organize your MP3's the way you want them, and burn it to a data CD using any burning software you have. This should work just fine. Always has for me on any player capable of playing MP3's on CD's. Generally speaking, most disk players that can play MP3's will play a data CD with MP3's on it as long as they aren't more than one folder deep.


----------



## Mancow (Sep 30, 2007)

IMiteBable2help said:


> I would make sure your player is capable of dealing with MP3's in folders. You don't really need to use windows media player for this. All you have to do is copy the MP3's into a temporary folder, create your folders inside, organize your MP3's the way you want them, and burn it to a data CD using any burning software you have. This should work just fine. Always has for me on any player capable of playing MP3's on CD's. Generally speaking, most disk players that can play MP3's will play a data CD with MP3's on it as long as they aren't more than one folder deep.


Yea its def compatible. I have cd's my cousin made that work. hes not available to ask so I need to fig it out this way. Ok ill try it. I think i've tried it that way and it didnt work tho.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I think I should mention that there is usually a hidden file inside a folder called "Thumbs". So, if you're burning an entire folder to a CD, that file is getting included and it could cause your CD to not work. You might need to set windows to "show hidden files and folders" and make sure you do not include this file in your burned CD. Other than that, I've had no problem playing disks with MP3's on them, that were burned as a DATA CD. Make sure you do not use packet burning (which requires the CD to be formatted first) and make sure you burn only once, and close the CD. Use only CD-R. Some players can't use CD-RW.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i usually just drag and drop the audio files into the cd drive icon and burn that way.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you want to burn the MP3 files as data, you don't want to use Windows Media Player. Just drag and drop the files and folders, and burn the disk.


----------



## Mancow (Sep 30, 2007)

IMiteBable2help said:


> I think I should mention that there is usually a hidden file inside a folder called "Thumbs". So, if you're burning an entire folder to a CD, that file is getting included and it could cause your CD to not work. You might need to set windows to "show hidden files and folders" and make sure you do not include this file in your burned CD. Other than that, I've had no problem playing disks with MP3's on them, that were burned as a DATA CD. Make sure you do not use packet burning (which requires the CD to be formatted first) and make sure you burn only once, and close the CD. Use only CD-R. Some players can't use CD-RW.


It only plays as one track with no sound. Like an 80 min useless track

How do I do it without formatting?


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think you need another burner drive. Like nero. At nero you can organize the Mp3s if you burn the disc as a Data CD. Then you could just put the folders that contains the MP3s.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

@ Mancow:

What do you mean, How do I do it without formatting?

CD's or DVD's do not require formatting! If your burn method requires a CD format first, then you're using the wrong kind of burn. I pretty much already explained that.

You're doing something WAY wrong, but unfortunately, I don't know what it is, since I can't see what you're doing.

It's really not that complicated. Burn a DATA CD with your MP3's on it, inside their organized folders. Burn only once, use disk-at-once and close the disk. Pretty simple.

Whatever software you want to use to accomplish this is up to you.


----------



## youngstown (Aug 19, 2004)

ok quick question.. how to i convert my audio songs in windows media player into MP3 songs?


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

@ youngstown: I will tell you, but next time, start your own thread please.

Open windows media player. Choose Tools < options < rip music. Choose your settings to rip to either WMA or MP3. I use MP3 at 192 kbps. Be sure to also set your file name options and output folder destination. I use artist - song, and rip to my desktop, but that's all up to you.

Now, once that's done, depending on your WMP version and your settings, you should see a menu bar that says something like now playing - Library - Rip, etc.

Obviously, "rip" is what you want. click that. The rest is easy to figure out. This is all best done while connected to the internet. That way WMP can retrieve the CD metadata (since it's not included on the CD itself) for artist, album, etc. from the web, and then it will tag and name your files appropriately.


----------

